# Anyone else's baby love veggies?



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Teddy and Harry love fruits and vegetables! Benny, on the 
other hand, looks at them like they are crazy and will only 
eat an occasional carrot.

Both of my daughters are vegetarians and they eat a lot
of vegetables, so I bought a huge vegetable steamer and
I often make large batches of steamed veggies. Teddy
will sit in front of the steamer and cry for the vegetables
for the entire time they are steaming.

Peas, carrots, and apples are their favorites and Teddy
can smell them a mile away. If they are out anywhere 
in the kitchen, or if someone is eating them, Teddy is right
there begging for them. 

I have had many dogs in my life, and I never remember
any of them loving veggies! Also, interestingly enough,
since all of my furbabies are also vegetarians, they never 
beg for meat or care when we're eating it.

Anybody else's baby a fruit and vegetable nut? What are
their favorites? 

Here's Teddy keeping an eye on those veggies...

[attachment=61793:IMG_0306.jpg]


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

That is soooooo cute the way he's watching those vegetables being steamed. My 1year old babe loves vegetables too. She loves carrots, peas, celery, lettuce and even green pepper. I have never had any issues with her consuming these veggies. This morning I added cooked carrots and cottage cheese to her food.
You stated your dog is also vegetarian. What kibble or food do you feed her? Does she eat a little bit of meat?? Just curious.

Also, my dog prefers veggies over a treat. Vegetables are very healthy for dogs just like they are for humans.

Take care


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Love that picture! What a good little vegetarian! :wub: :wub: 

YUP B&E LOVE LOVE LOVE their veggies! I buy lots of frozen organic veggies and fresh. Have you tried snap peas or green beans? Mine go nuts for them. Also sweet potatoes are a big hit!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky loves some veggies. I swear he'd do ANYTHING for a carrot. Carrot is the ONLY treat he will eat while in the car or at the vets office. They are just that good to him. As soon as he hears the crunch of a raw carrot he will come running. He also like steamed broccoli, and bell peppers.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (poochie2 @ Feb 13 2010, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885229


> That is soooooo cute the way he's watching those vegetables being steamed. My 1year old babe loves vegetables too. She loves carrots, peas, celery, lettuce and even green pepper. I have never had any issues with her consuming these veggies. This morning I added cooked carrots and cottage cheese to her food.
> You stated your dog is also vegetarian. What kibble or food do you feed her? Does she eat a little bit of meat?? Just curious.
> 
> Also, my dog prefers veggies over a treat. Vegetables are very healthy for dogs just like they are for humans.
> ...


One of my babies, Harry, has a serious liver issue and he eats a prescribed diet... 
so they all eat it. Basically it consists of tofu, cottage cheese, brown rice, and shredded cheese. 
I also add vitamins and oil to their food. I have to admit that occasionally I do add a small piece... 
and I mean like a bite... of organic chicken breast to their food.... but I think I do it more for me 
than for them.... because they don't seem to care either way.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 13 2010, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885232


> Love that picture! What a good little vegetarian! :wub: :wub:
> 
> YUP B&E LOVE LOVE LOVE their veggies! I buy lots of frozen organic veggies and fresh. Have you tried snap peas or green beans? Mine go nuts for them. Also sweet potatoes are a big hit![/B]


I've never given them snap peas or green beans. Do you cook them first or feed them
raw?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki loves them. I always give her cooked veggies as dogs don't digest raw vegetable fiber very well. Except for lettuce, I give that raw and in very limited quantities.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Cute pic!!! Shi loves cooked carrots and sometimes broccoli...as for fruit, she sniffs, puts it in her mouth and then spits it out! LOL


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

haha that is sooo cute (not to mention funny lol) ilove the pic  Mya LOVES her veggies too! esp her carrots, she will actually pic veg over meat... stuart and i think shes a veggie lol :biggrin: bella on the other hand looks at you as if you have just tried to kill her if you offer her a bit of veg


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, my babies looooove organic veggies and fruits....Baby bok choy, green beans, asparagus, lettuce, pears, apples, mangoes, papayas, pineapples, bananas, blueberries, strawberries, cherries.....they love it ALL!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy loves carrots, broccoli, green beans, spinach and squash. She loves fruits too -apples, blueberries, oranges, banana 
but I don't give her much of the fruits.
Of course, I have have to say, she'll eat anything.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy loves fruits and veggies.......she likes all the ones mentioned and also melons.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

CherryLola likes cooked veggies, broccoli, green beans, carrots, sweet potato, and some fruits, but she would prefer a piece of steak any day.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda would turn her nose up at veggies and fruit, then we got B&B :wub: she LOVES them  now guess who likes them also


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 13 2010, 12:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885246


> Nikki loves them. I always give her cooked veggies as dogs don't digest raw vegetable fiber very well. Except for lettuce, I give that raw and in very limited quantities.[/B]


So are raw carrots actually bad for them... or is it that they just don't get the 
nutrients?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Feb 13 2010, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885370


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 13 2010, 12:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885246





> Nikki loves them. I always give her cooked veggies as dogs don't digest raw vegetable fiber very well. Except for lettuce, I give that raw and in very limited quantities.[/B]


So are raw carrots actually bad for them... or is it that they just don't get the 
nutrients? 

[/B][/QUOTE]

They're not bad for them. They just don't digest raw veg fiber (cellulose) very well, so they don't get much nutrients from them but they're not bad.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Mox loves veggies too. we steam Brocolli, Snap peas, green beans, carrots and he loves apples.
We give him veg with every meal.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, my two LOVE veggies and fruit. :yes: 
It is hilarious, when I take the Romaine lettuce out of the fridge, Paris starts to whine for it!
I give them a salad every second day and they run for it! Salad goes flying everywhere! It is so cute!
Hubby was amused last night when Coco ended up covered in bits of lettuce...but they still eat it! :rofl: 
They get baby carrots to chew on, they love those!
I give them tiny, miniscule bits of apple, too.
And sweet potatoe, for sure!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Feb 13 2010, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885238


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 13 2010, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885232





> Love that picture! What a good little vegetarian! :wub: :wub:
> 
> YUP B&E LOVE LOVE LOVE their veggies! I buy lots of frozen organic veggies and fresh. Have you tried snap peas or green beans? Mine go nuts for them. Also sweet potatoes are a big hit![/B]


I've never given them snap peas or green beans. Do you cook them first or feed them
raw?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I steam them first so they are a little soft. I usally buy frozen organic...but if Whole Foods has them fresh organic I'll get those. You can also put the frozen ones in some hot water and they will soften up quickly if you don't feel like steaming them.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

So are raw carrots actually bad for them... or is it that they just don't get the 
nutrients?
[/QUOTE]


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Ours like baby carrots. Thanks for the info about steaming, Suzan, I wasn't aware of that 

I found this list about good/bad and avoid fruits and veggies for anyone who may be interested (from : http://www.diamondpaws.com/health/barfveg.htm) :

*"Good Veggies' & Fruits to Feed*
(Foods you can feel good about feeding. Add lots of green leafy vegetables)

Romaine (COS) Lettuce - High nutritional value

Ice Berg Lettuce - has no nutritional value but is OK to feed. You can use as a filler.

Tomatoes (avoid the leaves and stems) -

Carrots - These are high in sugars so be careful

Celery - Not much nutritional value but is a good diuretic.

Bok Choy -

Parsley-

Oranges -

Apples (not the seeds) -

Bananas -

Alfalpha Sprouts -

Bell Peppers (Capsicum) - red, green and yellow

Fresh Pumpkin (not the canned pie filling) - 

Silver Beat -

Beet Root - 

Kale -

Cilantro -

Mustard Greens - 

Dandelions -

Zucchini -

Yams -

Sweet Potatoes -

Asparagus -

Jicama (remove skin) -

Parsnip -

Turnips -

Sprouts - 

*Caution Veggies' & Fruits*
(Foods you can feed but with cautions)

Garlic - fed in small amounts is very beneficial for your dog. It is considered natures antibiotic. However, to much can cause anemia and upset stomach. So when making your veggie mix, use 1-3 cloves but no more.

Grapes / raisins- (in high amounts) Dogs exhibit gastrointestinal problems, including vomiting and diarrhea and then signs of kidney failure with an onset of severe kidney signs starting about 24 hours after ingestion of the grapes or raisins.

Eggplant - OK to feed the fruit but avoid any other parts. They can cause upset stomach, drooling, lethargy, heart failure

Avocados (& leaves) - Stay away from the leaves. The fruit part is OK to feed in small amounts.

Spinach, Swiss Chard, and Rhubarb - OK in small amounts. While these are not toxic, they are high in oxalic acid, a compound that interferes with calcium absorption, so don't feed these very often.

Cabbage/Broccoli/Cauliflower - OK to feed in small amounts but may cause gas. If fed frequently and in large amounts these will depress the thyroid. 

Potatoes -

Cautions: If your dog is diabetic or has arthritis and has/had cancer then you may want to stay away from underground veggies because they convert to starch/sugar which aggravates arthritis. Cancer cells also thrive on sugars. 

*Bad Veggies' & Fruits*
(Foods to be avoided all together)

Onions & (onion powder) - upset stomach, and can cause Heinz body anemia.
Onions and Garlic
Just say NO to Onions

Chocolate - contains Theobromine. It can cause upset stomach, vomiting diarrhea, trembling and sometimes death.
Chocolate Toxicity - Veterinary Medicine

Pits of most fruits (apples, apricots, kiwi, pears, Avocados, peaches etc.) - These pits or seeds have a toxic effect and can cause, vomiting, diarrhea, dizziness and possibly death. Apple seeds for example contain small amounts of cyanide. Feed to much and your dog will get sick. So avoid the seeds and pits of most fruits and you should be OK

Cornstalk - upset stomach, drooling, labored breathing 

coffee / tea - these contain caffeine. This is toxic to dogs.

Alcoholic drinks (and hops) - 

yeast dough - 

salt - 

macadamia nuts - can lead to paralysis or weakness 

tomato leaves and stems (green parts) - 

Potato Leaves and Stems (green Parts) -

rhubarb leaves - [/B]Plastic Bowls - always put water in STAINLESS STEEL or GLASS BOWLS, Not plastic! Plastic deteriorates no matter how often you clean or change water. Research shows that when plastic containers, such as cups and dishes are filled with water or other liquids that they will gradually dissolve. This could be hazardous to your pet's health. Bacteria grows faster on plastic."


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm curious why they list 'potatoe' on the caution list???


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Potatoes, tomatoes, eggplant and peppers are part of the nightshade family, which is thought to aggravate, or in some cases is even thought to induce arthritis. The solonine in potatoes, if present in large quantities (greenish potatoes) is an antinutrient and can cause severe digestional distress. (Toxic) 

I believe that a raw meat diet is fine for most dogs, raw veggies are better digested if they are raw pureed, or cooked and pureed as it is easier on their digestion. Raw veggies won't hurt them but they pretty much pass through their system. 

I don't feed white potatoes to Nikki (hubby and I no longer eat potatoes either) as they way too carb-y, and turn to pure sugar once ingested. Sweet potatoes/yams are fine.

Nikki usually eats steamed and pureed zucchini, carrots, and artichoke hearts in her food recipe. And of course, a bit of raw romaine lettuce for a treat, plus a bit of avocado flesh about once a week.

Although dogs are considered by some to be omnivores, they really are opportunistic carnivores, who will eat pretty much anything but they thrive on animal protein.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

.[/QUOTE]

So are raw carrots actually bad for them... or is it that they just don't get the 
nutrients?
[/QUOTE]
There are 2 types of fiber: digestible and indigestible. Both are _necessary_ for optimal health, but the indigestible variety acts as a bulking agent, aiding in the digestive process and elimination. A fiber rich diet has been linked to reduced risks of cancers associated with the GI tract (for example, colo-rectal). To answer your question, whether you cook a carrot or not will not magically transform the indigestible component into a digestible one (i.e. you can boil a corn husk til mushy and it will still leave the body in the same form it entered it, not rendering whatever food value it contains usable by the ingesting body). Carrots, however, have many nutrients that are beneficial (within the context of a balanced dietary regime), so can certainly be a part of your dog's diet, cooked, blanched, or raw. Think balance with regards to fiber rich foods, making sure to include the other necessary components, of course. A diet _excessively_ high in fiber will result in loose stools and a reduced absorption of vitamins because the indigestible fiber absorbs the nutrients and prevents varying amounts of them from being utilized by the body during the digestive process. But this occurs only in cases where the intake of insoluble fiber is excessive. Again, moderation is the key.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Caveat: I don't yet have a degree in nutrition, but I am about to embark on that journey, Lord willing. I just have a keen interest and a desire to help others.

I have learned that both soluble and insoluble fiber is not vital for humans or canines as a cancer preventative. I'm not against eating veggies or feeding them to my dog, however they aren't vital to their health, and pureed is supposed to be easier on a dog's digestion.

I myself was extremely surprised when I dug deep into mounds of research over the last 6 months and learned that there are now those in the scientific and medical community who have completely debunked the fiber-cancer connection. Because of my surprise, I have been doing extensive ongoing research, and all of the research points to the same thing, that we do not need sugars/grains/fibers for health. The cereal/grain industry wants to make more money. They have the money to influence public policy, and grain/soy is subsidized. It's a case of: "Who benefits," and "Follow the money."

But please, feel free to do your own research. Books: Good Calories, Bad Calories, by Gary Taubes. Genocide: How Your Doctor's Dietary Ignorance Will Kill You. 

Blogs about food and health: 

http://www.paleonu.com/ 

http://heartscanblog.blogspot.com/

http://coolinginflammation.blogspot.com/

http://drjamescarlson.blogspot.com/

http://high-fat-nutrition.blogspot.com/


Therefore I will cordially agree to disagree.  No offense at all, just a difference of opinion.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I have been told that humans are unable to digest raw vegetables, too. Our digestive system is unable to break down the cellulose fibers of the cell wall, and it's important to break this down because the cell wall is what holds all the nutrients and enzymes of the vegetable. Heat or fermentation will break it down.

Some vegetables (celery, cucumbers, etc.) are lower in fiber, so these are easier for us to digest.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

This is off topic, but sometimes the reason why we think we need fiber to keep everything "regular," is because we don't eat enough fat.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Following the advice of Zoey's breeder, have been feeding her veggies/fruits as snacks during the day since she arrived home. She is most fond of & will do flips for a fresh organic green bean, I cut into small pieces & freeze. She loves them cold & frozen which came in very handy when she was teething. Also loves green apples (not red) & oranges (only clemitine)...very choosey. Haven't tried sweet potatoes yet, would love to try them. To prepare, are they steamed?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Ann80 @ Feb 15 2010, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886209


> Following the advice of Zoey's breeder, have been feeding her veggies/fruits as snacks during the day since she arrived home. She is most fond of & will do flips for a fresh organic green bean, I cut into small pieces & freeze. She loves them cold & frozen which came in very handy when she was teething. Also loves green apples (not red) & oranges (only clemitine)...very choosey. *Haven't tried sweet potatoes yet, would love to try them. To prepare, are they steamed?*[/B]


I bake my sweet potatoes. I usually buy them already cut up and frozen than I bake them in the oven.
I think next time I will buy them whole and do the prep work myself.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Cute picture. :biggrin: Our boys love veggies and fruits especially the crispier and sweeter ones like broccoli, bok choy, apples and pears. Raine doesn't really like veggies but will eat them once the boys start eating. I think she just doesn't want to feel left out.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Canada @ Feb 16 2010, 03:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886352


> QUOTE (Ann80 @ Feb 15 2010, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886209





> Following the advice of Zoey's breeder, have been feeding her veggies/fruits as snacks during the day since she arrived home. She is most fond of & will do flips for a fresh organic green bean, I cut into small pieces & freeze. She loves them cold & frozen which came in very handy when she was teething. Also loves green apples (not red) & oranges (only clemitine)...very choosey. *Haven't tried sweet potatoes yet, would love to try them. To prepare, are they steamed?*[/B]


I bake my sweet potatoes. I usually buy them already cut up and frozen than I bake them in the oven.
I think next time I will buy them whole and do the prep work myself.

[/B][/QUOTE]

Love the photo! So cute!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you on both!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Feb 15 2010, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886101


> I have been told that humans are unable to digest raw vegetables, too. Our digestive system is unable to break down the cellulose fibers of the cell wall, and it's important to break this down because the cell wall is what holds all the nutrients and enzymes of the vegetable. Heat or fermentation will break it down.
> 
> Some vegetables (celery, cucumbers, etc.) are lower in fiber, so these are easier for us to digest.[/B]


Heat leeches vitamins and minerals, which is why we are encouraged to eat vegetables cooked as little as possible. For instance, you gain more food value from dumping the green beans out and drinking the water you cooked them in as the heat drew the nutrients out during the thermal process. As for fermentation, that is precisely what happens inside your GI tract during digestion. Which is why high fiber diets sometimes cause individuals gas/bloat. These gases are a result of the body's processing of the fiber rich foods.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Dora loves raw carrots but it's obvious from her orange-spotted poo that she doesn't digest them completely.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 15 2010, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885953


> QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Feb 13 2010, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885238





> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 13 2010, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885232





> Love that picture! What a good little vegetarian! :wub: :wub:
> 
> YUP B&E LOVE LOVE LOVE their veggies! I buy lots of frozen organic veggies and fresh. Have you tried snap peas or green beans? Mine go nuts for them. Also sweet potatoes are a big hit![/B]


I've never given them snap peas or green beans. Do you cook them first or feed them
raw?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I steam them first so they are a little soft. I usally buy frozen organic...but if Whole Foods has them fresh organic I'll get those. You can also put the frozen ones in some hot water and they will soften up quickly if you don't feel like steaming them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks... I bet they would love them. I'll definitely try them the next time 
I go shopping.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

QUOTE (Dora's Mom @ Feb 16 2010, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886585


> Dora loves raw carrots but it's obvious from her orange-spotted poo that she doesn't digest them completely. [/B]



LOL!!!! I got a very funny visual with that...kinda like the corn kernel in DS's diaper when he was little....comes out looking just like it did going in! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (almitra @ Feb 16 2010, 07:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886445


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Feb 15 2010, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886101





> I have been told that humans are unable to digest raw vegetables, too. Our digestive system is unable to break down the cellulose fibers of the cell wall, and it's important to break this down because the cell wall is what holds all the nutrients and enzymes of the vegetable. Heat or fermentation will break it down.
> 
> Some vegetables (celery, cucumbers, etc.) are lower in fiber, so these are easier for us to digest.[/B]


Heat leeches vitamins and minerals, which is why we are encouraged to eat vegetables cooked as little as possible. For instance, you gain more food value from dumping the green beans out and drinking the water you cooked them in as the heat drew the nutrients out during the thermal process. As for fermentation, that is precisely what happens inside your GI tract during digestion. Which is why high fiber diets sometimes cause individuals gas/bloat. These gases are a result of the body's processing of the fiber rich foods. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Heat does destroy certain enzymes (can't remember which ones), but most are actually retained when vegetables are cooked. Yes, I'm sure all the enzymes would _eventually_ leech into the water if one were to _overcook_ the vegetables. So don't overcook your veggies.  

Cooked veggies are also tastier, in my humble opinion, especially when cooked in coconut oil or drenched in butter or ghee. 

We don't have the enzymes to break down the rigid walls of cellulose fibers. As I've said, heating and/or fermenting veggies will break these fibers down and release those nutrients. Juicing, on the other hand, does not break down the cellulose fibers. Fermented foods are predigested, which actually makes them easier for us to digest.


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello, I'm new here and ran across this thread. Just wanted to say that my Buckeye also loves carrots! I also understand from the person I got him from that he loves brocolli, however, I haven't tried that yet (only had him for two weeks).


----------



## resQme (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine loves green beans, lettuce and sweet potatoes.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Neither of mine will go near any vegtable or fruit, although I wish they did. I've tried numerous times to get them to eat it but nothing works. I've even cut up cooked green beans in with their food and the little stinkers eat the kibble and leave the green beans behind. Bianca's litter mate whom my sister has absolutely loves veggies and fruits. he'll eat a raw pepper right out of your hand and the minute he sees you making a salad he wants a leaf. Go figure:blush:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I seem to have four carnivors who generally turn their noses up at veggies. Sometimes I even find the smigen of carrots in their canned food left in their otherwise empty bowls. :smilie_tischkante:

This is something I need to work on with them.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

All 3 of my girls have gained weight. I cut back on the organic chicken breast and wellness supermix. I almost opted to try wellness healthy weight, but decided against it. I've been mushing up sweet potato and cauliflower together with less chicken and dry. My girls are absolutely loving it{unless they're starving to death-LOL} I think I might try chick peas with sweet potatoes.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

is green pepper ok for the fluffs, yesterday while i was cooking a piece of green pepper fell n my lil thief took it to his bead and devoured it . hes likes them as much as his mama .lol 

what else is good ?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Veggies are fine in moderation, except for onions. 

In my experience, tiny bites are easier on their digestive system. Pureed/cooked are also easier for them to digest, due to their short digestive tract, much shorter than ours. That is why they do not need too much fiber. 

Just use your head and feed in moderation and feed a variety of veggies. Here's some tips. 

Garlic is a blood thinner and should be given in strict moderation, however it is not poisonous to dogs, and it is antiviral and antibacterial. Use it, but with caution.

Broccoli, cabbage and cauliflower given *raw* in excess _might _cause thyroid issues.

Spinach and chard contain oxalates, which _might_ cause kidney stones in some if eaten to excess.

Potatoes, tomatoes, bell peppers and eggplant contain solanines (nightshades) which _might_ aggravate arthritis.

Tubers like sweet potatoes, yams, and cassava are okay in small amounts but they are very starchy (high in sugar)

Regarding fruits, all in moderation are fine, except for grapes, and avocado skin/seed. The avocado flesh is fine. 

Remember that fruit contains fructose, which is basically one type of sugar. In excessive amounts, fructose is very hard for the liver to process and eventually might cause issues with blood sugar. Regardless of how healthy fruit is, it is still mostly sugar. 

Even though they aren't toxic, I personally wouldn't give my dog any type of beans. They are too high in lectins, and too high in carbs. (sugar)

Remember that dogs are opportunistic carnivores/omnivores. Their primary food should be animal protein. Veggies, fruits, and tubers are fine for them, but they don't need to be fed plant carbohydrates in excess. Grains like corn, wheat barley, etc. should not be part of a dog's diet, except for an occasional serving of rice or oats, if they dog is not sensitive to them. Dogs have no need for grains, and feeding any grain on a regular basis can cause all sorts of health/allergy issues. Like humans, grains/sugars eaten in excess can cause inflammation, which in turn might lead to diseases like diabetes and heart disease. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks suzan great info !


----------

